# Oakley Iridium Lens Scratching



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

So I just purchased a fire iridium lens for my Oakley Splice goggles... I get them in the mail today and they seems scratched up on one side. They aren't noticeable scratches when looking at the lens from a foot or two, but as you tilt the lens with a light source, you can see a pretty decent amount of scuffs on one side of the lens. My question is do the iridium lens series have this problem and should I just accept the fact they are like this or should I call up the shop I purchased them from and see if they will exchange them. I just don't want to send them back and get a new lens with the same problem. I'm disappointed that brand new lenses would be like this... especially for the price Oakley charges for a single lens.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Contact the shop first then see your options. How much did you pay? They are expensive as shit aren't they. If they don't want to replace them then post up a review of the shop.


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

Well I got them on sale for $40 + shipping/handling as opposed to the normal $70...but I would expect them to be in brand new condition regardless. It's not the end of the world, but hopefully something can be resolved.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Where exactly is it scratched? Are you talking about where the edge clips into the frame?


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

No not on the edge clips. They have scuffs directly over where your right eye would be if you put the goggles on. They aren't deep by any means... very shallow in about a 1.5 inch diameter circle on the lens at this location. I'd probably keep it if I can get some discount off of it, but if not, I'm going to tell them their item is defective and get a replacement. I'm not in a rush to have them... it is summer here in NY after all.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Are you speaking of prolens dot com? There suppose to come pristine without any scratches. Since you live in an area where winter is over then I would go ahead and exchange them for another pair.


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

No, budderbear that's not where I got it from. I ordered it from a privately owned ski/snowboard shop in Vermont. I don't want to go bad-mouthing their shop because this is the first bad experience I've had with them.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

BiG NicK said:


> No, budderbear that's not where I got it from. I ordered it from a privately owned ski/snowboard shop in Vermont. I don't want to go bad-mouthing their shop because this is the first bad experience I've had with them.


I say contact the shop, if they are reasonable they will work it out for you. Brand new they should have no marks on them at all. 

I have Oakley Iridium lenses in my sunglasses. Very nice lenses and even though I have dropped them many times and they have visible scratches from the outside, when wearing them it doesn't affect my vision at all. So it probably wouldn't be a problem whilst wearing them, but since they are brand new they should be pristine.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

PS I have a proto too, sweet board:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------

